# Networking Fault Various [Solved]

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi everyone.

I am sorry for the vague and ambiguous title of this topic, however I have a number of programs that are consistently failing to access the network, yet in contrast browsers/email (pop and smtp) work fine.  I regularly up date my system and have been trying to find a solution on the web independently, so now I'm not sure what was in the last update that may have caused my problems.

Firstly and most importantly:

```
# emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.189/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.8]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org
```

The only problem/solution I've found to this has been remove IP v6, which I have done but that didn't help.

This isn't an emerge --sync only problem.  I have found that Kopete doesn't work either, so I tried Pidgin but that's not working either.  I've experienced problems with Kopete breaking before so that didn't trouble me too much but Pidgin not working either was a little suspicious.

This afternoon I tried playing Warspear a MMORPG that runs in Wine.  Prior to my problem with emerge --sync not working I tried running Warspear while running emerge --sync, the conflict was sufficient to cause Warspear to time out.  Now in this instance of running Warspear without running emerge --sync, again it has timed out.

I have a networking problem that I can't clearly classify or diagnose.

Please help!Last edited by Duco Ergo Sum on Sun Oct 30, 2011 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

Check the interface you use to connect to internet, and check that its MTU is properly set, bad MTU settings can exhibits random failure like that.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:d7:f4:78  
> ...

 

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi Krinn

As shown below the eth0 MTU is the same as yours, the Loopback host though is different.

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 6c:f0:49:e2:78:39  

          inet addr:10.1.1.4  Bcast:10.1.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:143534 errors:0 dropped:242 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:107292 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:177883737 (169.6 MiB)  TX bytes:12014680 (11.4 MiB)

          Interrupt:44 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:286 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:286 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:14300 (13.9 KiB)  TX bytes:14300 (13.9 KiB)

```

Thanks.

----------

## krinn

Well, as your rsync://140.211.166.189 prove, you can exclude a bad dns resolution then.

I must say then i dunno for the software part what it could be then

You have dropped RX packets, did you check your cable/switch health ?

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

My network has been having problems with with the gateway.  My brother's opinion is that it's something local to my machine, that being said, the IM client on the mac that also lives on the network is also not working.

The switch and cabling is only a few months old but I won't rule either out.  If it is the cable, I'm not sure how a cable fault would be so selective as to allow faultless web browsing but consistently deny emerge --sync.

I have tried rebooting both the switch and the gateway.  Still the original problem remains.

Later I will dig out the other gateway to see if that fixes it.

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi.

It was the gateway, being miss configured during a hard reset.

To be honest I'm not familiar with the detail of the configuration of the gateway (a subject of contention between myself and my brother).  Suffice to say my problem has been solved.

Thanks for your help.

----------

